# 2007 Gaggia Classic - What might I need to replace / clean?



## Jon of Newbury (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi one and all,

I am looking to buy a Classic and have heard rightly or wrongly the Classic II isn't built quite as well and also can't be pressure adjusted. Hence I am looking at second hand Classics. I have the option to buy one from 2007, but would imagine some servicing and cleaning will be required.

What sorts of things would you expect to need some attention to ensure the machine performs near its best?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

when i purchased mine i replaced

NG01/001 8.5mm Group head seal/gasket

and bought..

an IMS shower screen

and a Silvia steam wand - the one already modified for a direct replacement

and scales 600g in 0.1g steps

a milk frothing s/s jug

CAFIDZA cleaning powder

a 'blank' basket to place in the portafilter

this enabled a 'back flush clean through the system


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

[add your location' to your Profile -


----------

